
Why programming is hard (2006) - luu
https://www.mail-archive.com/kragen-tol%40canonical.org/msg00168.html
======
everyone
I dont want to be a smug asshole but personally I find programming really easy
and natural. I wrote my first code ever in March 2012 (I was almost 30) I took
to it immediately and have been working in the industry for about a year and a
half now.

~~~
stegosaurus
I think that 'hard' really needs qualification here.

Programming languages are designed to allow us to do what we need to. It might
be difficult to perform incredibly complex tasks, but that's because the task
is complex.

For example, cycling is easy. Cycling at high speed sustained is hard. Or
rather it requires masses of training, discipline, etc.

I have also always found programming to be 'easy', but that doesn't mean I can
somehow instantly solve any problem, or that everything is tractable, just
that the actual tools have always seemed reasonably natural/sensible to me.

